# African Pygmy Dormouse



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Im looking for a new pet and have doe for a while, i want something that can entertain me in my bedrooom, but not
mice... they smell to much..
rabbits they chew
guine pigs as above..

now...

APD do these smell like ''fancy'' mice?
What are they liek as pets
Can they are they tame, liek ''normal'' mice?
Can i see your pics of them and set up
Would you call them tame, and like to be handled or more of a display animal
and are they easy to get hold of from reliable healthy happy places?


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm glad you just asked all those questions as I'm looking at getting apd/s :2thumb: I look forward to the responces.......


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

freekygeeky said:


> APD do these smell like ''fancy'' mice?
> What are they liek as pets
> Can they are they tame, liek ''normal'' mice?
> Can i see your pics of them and set up
> ...


They do not smell bad like fancy mice although their droppings do smell and you have to keep on top of the cleaning - making sure to remove uneaten fruit

They CAN be silly tame with plenty of work - you have to keep up with the handling and I suggest going to LyddicleaveBurrow who tames her pups - most people dont as they are traditionally kept as 'watch only' rodents. They dont have to be tame as they are fascinating to watch but you would be missing out a bit 

Best setup is a tall Exo terra with lots of climbing branches and nest areas plus a heatmat if the temperature drops below about 20 C

Hope this helps. here are two care guides:

http://www.broadwaterspetland.com/files/APD_Care_sheet_-_with_photos.pdf

http://www.broadwaterspetland.com/files/APD_Article.pdf


----------



## coopere (Aug 6, 2008)

Hello
I have had mine since the summer and agree with what the other poster said. They are not smelly at all compared to mice which I also have. I wouldn't say they are the kind of pet you can handle a lot - although I am trying to handle my babies evey day (once they are old enough ) They are really quick and you need to be careful not to damage their tails which are delicate. They like to live in groups - so if you don't want babies you need to get a few of the same sex preferably girls. Their diet can be complicated but I get my food premade from the shop I got them from - New world exotics. They also need either red nectar or maple syrup and fruit but no veggies. If you keep your eye out you should get a few young on here - mine have just had a second litter but I am hopefully keeping them! There are quite a few sites if you google.
Emma


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

NaomiR said:


> I'm glad you just asked all those questions as I'm looking at getting apd/s :2thumb: I look forward to the responces.......


hehe


Pouchie said:


> They do not smell bad like fancy mice although their droppings do smell and you have to keep on top of the cleaning - making sure to remove uneaten fruit
> 
> They CAN be silly tame with plenty of work - you have to keep up with the handling and I suggest going to LyddicleaveBurrow who tames her pups - most people dont as they are traditionally kept as 'watch only' rodents. They dont have to be tame as they are fascinating to watch but you would be missing out a bit
> 
> ...


thankyou
looking at your last page i saw duprasi, ive NEVER ever seen or heard of them before..... CUTE!!! 
anyomore info on these? especial as you said they are docile.... that intersts me 


coopere said:


> Hello
> I have had mine since the summer and agree with what the other poster said. They are not smelly at all compared to mice which I also have. I wouldn't say they are the kind of pet you can handle a lot - although I am trying to handle my babies evey day (once they are old enough ) They are really quick and you need to be careful not to damage their tails which are delicate. They like to live in groups - so if you don't want babies you need to get a few of the same sex preferably girls. Their diet can be complicated but I get my food premade from the shop I got them from - New world exotics. They also need either red nectar or maple syrup and fruit but no veggies. If you keep your eye out you should get a few young on here - mine have just had a second litter but I am hopefully keeping them! There are quite a few sites if you google.
> Emma


thankyou!


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

We spent all weekend talking to people who have never heard of Duprasi so youre not alone!

It is so sad because they have been here for years and years and make much better pets than hamsters if you like their tail (they have a fat club like tail which some people dont like and some love).

They are naturally docile and very easy to get silly tame.

If they do nip they dont tend to break the skin but are very uninclined to bite anyway.

You keep them like a gerbil and they don't climb or jump over the side of the tank and are incredibly clean and tidy.

They have a cute habit of sleeping out in the open upside down as opposed to hamsters who have to hide away all day and are usually grumpy if you disturb them whilst sleeping.

Sadly most people have quit breeding Duprasi as they cant rehome the young but myself and another couple of breeders have kept them going incase popularity increases again which thankfully it has! I actually have a little waiting list for the two litters I am expecting.

They are generally solitary too so you only need one by the way.


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Forgot to add - I actually have a little girl who needs a home. She is about 3 months old if you are interested drop me a line :2thumb:

Heres pics http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/dome.../450211-duprasi-available-bradford-excel.html


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Pouchie said:


> Forgot to add - I actually have a little girl who needs a home. She is about 3 months old if you are interested drop me a line :2thumb:
> 
> Heres pics http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/dome.../450211-duprasi-available-bradford-excel.html


I have never heard of these either, they are adorable & I hope your little girl finds a nice home :flrt:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Thankyou )


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

pm'd youuu


----------



## Rum_Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

coopere said:


> Hello
> I have had mine since the summer and agree with what the other poster said. They are not smelly at all compared to mice which I also have. I wouldn't say they are the kind of pet you can handle a lot - although I am trying to handle my babies evey day (once they are old enough ) They are really quick and you need to be careful not to damage their tails which are delicate. They like to live in groups - so if you don't want babies you need to get a few of the same sex preferably girls. Their diet can be complicated but I get my food premade from the shop I got them from - New world exotics. They also need either red nectar or maple syrup and fruit but no veggies. If you keep your eye out you should get a few young on here - mine have just had a second litter but I am hopefully keeping them! There are quite a few sites if you google.
> Emma


Hi, if you don't mind my asking what's the food you buy called and do New World Exotics deliver? Thanks!


----------



## coopere (Aug 6, 2008)

No problem - I think they just call it APD mix. As they are so small a bag lasts ages - last time I was in they were setting up delivery, they have a website and usually update in the shops section so you shoul find the link there - if you can't find it pm me and I will look it up!
Emma x


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

i have a trio of dormice availble which are 5months old availble not sure on sex as there still young but there advertised in the classifieds


----------



## Rum_Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

coopere said:


> No problem - I think they just call it APD mix. As they are so small a bag lasts ages - last time I was in they were setting up delivery, they have a website and usually update in the shops section so you shoul find the link there - if you can't find it pm me and I will look it up!
> Emma x


Thanks very much I will get in contact with them!


----------

